# Vitamin c = poop



## 19686 (Aug 31, 2005)

Hi everyone. I was looking in the IBS-D forum and noticed Linda's Calcium Info. I thought about other vitamins that have diarrhea as a side effect, and came up with Vitamin C. So I tried it for a couple weeks and everyday had a nice BM. I started with a Vitamin C flush. 1/4 tsp of vitamin c crystals every hour until you get diarrhea. Then you reduce that amount until your poop becomes the consistency is like tapioca. I did that for about 1 week, and it was better than the many colon cleanses that I've wasted money on. Large amounts of old, icky poo came out I had a lot less bloating(not sporting the 4 months pregnant look). Sorry to be gross but one was so long I had to break it in half just to flush it down. After the week long cleanse I've been taking 2000 - 8000 mg of vitamin c and it's been working wonders for me. Let me know if anyone else has tried this.


----------



## 16279 (Sep 3, 2005)

hi Karma,Next time could you take a cell phone pic of it and send it to me.I could use it for inspiration my next time around. LOLBTW where do you buy the Vitamin C crystals.


----------



## 19686 (Aug 31, 2005)

you can get the crystals at any health food store, or GNC. Also, I forgot to say after the cleanse I take the vit c pills w/ rose hips and bioflavinoids 1000 mg. depending on how I feel I take 2-8 pills. The upper "safe" limit of vit c is 2,000 mg. I take more because I trust other research that I've read that contradicts the "safe" limit.


----------



## 13600 (Jul 22, 2005)

Hi Karma: I take 1,500 to 2,000 mg vitamine C a day. The reason is that I also take about 1,800 mg calcium a day (balance the pH), also vitamine C is supposed to help prevent colds. I am more regular now, but I don't think the vitamine C was the reason. However, I've heard that drinking orange juice gives some people the "runs". Be ware about ulcers with the high dose. But, if it works - that's great! Thanks for the info.


----------



## 19686 (Aug 31, 2005)

Actually Oldie, vitamin c inhibits ulcers. The more ascorbic acid you have in your body the less chance you have of getting ulcers, and h. pylori. Even though vitamin c an acid, it actually makes your body less acidic.


----------

